# Home Needed for 2 Pigeons



## 4zpigeons (Jul 7, 2008)

Greetings.
I have two wonderful rescued (slightly disabled) feral pigeons whom need a home. They have been with me living indoors for over a year as weather and neighbors have driven them indoors and into hiding to recover from injury. As tensions have grown in my neighborhood threats of harm to these birds have grown, as have threats toward those that care for them. I too would really like it if they could be outdoors again to walk and run in the grass and to fly in the open air. These birds have been wonderful guests, and need so much more than I can offer them. These birds are free to anyone that would give them a loving safe home. They are friends and have been together for a few years now and I'd like for them to stay together. One cannot fly and the other can fly(and might again be ready for the open air), however he has returned more than once after being released as he couldn't fend for himself in the world.
If you're interested / able to give them a home / want to hear more I would love to share with you more about these wonderful birds.
Thank you.
~ 4zp.

* There are stories (updates) on my profile page of these two birds should you wish to know a bit more about them. * If you've seen the names PlaCida (sometimes PlaCido) and IndiGO these are the birds of whom I speak ~ Photo I is PlaCida and II is IndiGO.
* I also accidentally  posted this in the birds for sale / adoption. There are two more pictures there.


----------



## MaggieG (Aug 6, 2010)

where are you located?


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Just to let anyone interested these 2 pigeons have found a home in our sanctuary, so they are no longer available.

Thanks


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

Bless you Robin for always being able to provide a safe and loving place for these disabled birds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Just to let anyone interested these 2 pigeons have found a home in our sanctuary, so they are no longer available.
> 
> Thanks


good to know


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Just to let anyone interested these 2 pigeons have found a home in our sanctuary, so they are no longer available.
> 
> Thanks


Thank you, Robin! How are they doing?

Terry


----------

